# Bizarre Reindeer behavior: walking in circles



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

While we all wait for the emails to come, here is a strange video of Arctic Reindeer walking in circles, both in corals and on the open range. Kinda crazy. Why would they do that?

http://www.odditycentral.com/videos...walking-in-mesmerizing-circular-patterns.html


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I mean, one thing I've learned from hunting then is that reindeer/caribou be cray. They do whatever they want whenever they want and nobody can predict what, how, or why. 

But even with that knowledge, that's next level bizarre?


----------

